# E60 Bluetooth retrofit is here



## Hoya Saxa (Feb 6, 2004)

Was looking at the roadfly forums this afternoon ... looks like one of the posters is having his car upgraded today (10/25) ... and the BT retrofit is software only. Looks like it's good for cars with March 04 production and later. The discussion also includes a .pdf document listing the "approved" phones -- attached below.

I'm interested to see what he reports back ... if the upgrade works. Guess we'll find out later today.

Here's the link: http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e60/5824016-1.html

Cheers,

Hoya


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Hoya Saxa said:


> Was looking at the roadfly forums this afternoon ... looks like one of the posters is having his car upgraded today (10/25) ... and the BT retrofit is software only. Looks like it's good for cars with March 04 production and later. The discussion also includes a .pdf document listing the "approved" phones -- attached below.
> 
> I'm interested to see what he reports back ... if the upgrade works. Guess we'll find out later today.
> 
> ...


Verizon does not offer the Motorola V600...


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Technic said:


> Verizon does not offer the Motorola V600...


But they do support the Motorola V710 which is the same phone but using CDMA technology (Verizon) vs the Quad band GSM technology that makes the Motorola V600 work with AT&T Wireless (now Cingular), T-Mobile and many carriers overseas. So the V710 is limited to the Verizon network and will not work overseas. In addition, Verizon has asked Motorola to disable certain features, including Bluetooth transfer of photos, so that you have to pay Verizon to use some of their "advanced" network features. So technically the V710 does not share all the same functionality as the V600. Users are pretty pissed about this and vocal, so either Verizon will relent and offer firmware upgrades or people will figure out ways to hack around the restrictions.

Here's a CNET review of the V710: http://reviews.cnet.com/Motorola_V710/4505-6454_7-30980661-2.html?tag=tab


----------



## Hoya Saxa (Feb 6, 2004)

*Works! ... and you don't have to remove assist*

Just surfing the roadfly forum this afternoon ... looks like pharding's e60 bluetooth retrofit was successful. It is software only, so yet another i-drive update is required. Both BMW Assist AND bluetooth work under this new upgrade, though Assist will take priority over the cell phone for incoming/outgoing calls/messages/etc.

Based on the post, BMW is still testing it here for a wider rollout in the next few days -- though this is still speculation.

Here's the link to pharding's message: http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e60/5837746-1.html

Interestingly, it sounds like the retrofit may be available at no extra charge. 

Cheers,

Hoya


----------



## wassy (Mar 6, 2004)

1. where in the posts does it suggest testing?
2. where in the posts does it suggest free?


----------



## Hoya Saxa (Feb 6, 2004)

*Answers*

Good questions, both. Answers:

1. In his post -- here's the quote: "They thought that this was rolled out at two dealerships first to work out the kinks." That sounds like testing to me.

2. Like I said, speculation on my part. Don't know for sure. My experience is that there is no charge (so far) for i-drive updates. Given that the retrofit appears to be an i-drive update (and that pharding never mentioned being charged for this) my speculation is that it won't cost extra. But as with any speculation, I could be wrong.

Cheers,

Hoya


----------



## wassy (Mar 6, 2004)

Hoya Saxa said:


> Good questions, both. Answers:
> 
> 1. In his post -- here's the quote: "They thought that this was rolled out at two dealerships first to work out the kinks." That sounds like testing to me.
> 
> ...


understood!

however, i-drive updates are only free if there are issues with the current versions that they detemine to need the upgrade.. at our request alone, it isn't free, unfortunately.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

*Bluetooth Update*

*The Bluetooth retrofit on May 04 e60 works great.* The only issue for me had to do with the volume inbalance. I like to listen to audio system with the volume turned up. The volume needs to be turned down when on a cell phone call to optinmize the audio for the other party. In genral the Bluetooth retrofit is awesome. See my posts for more information at e60dotnet. I have also posted two BMW documents that list compatible phones.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

DZeckhausen said:


> But they do support the Motorola V710 which is the same phone but using CDMA technology (Verizon) vs the Quad band GSM technology that makes the Motorola V600 work with AT&T Wireless (now Cingular), T-Mobile and many carriers overseas. So the V710 is limited to the Verizon network and will not work overseas. In addition, Verizon has asked Motorola to disable certain features, including Bluetooth transfer of photos, so that you have to pay Verizon to use some of their "advanced" network features. So technically the V710 does not share all the same functionality as the V600. Users are pretty pissed about this and vocal, so either Verizon will relent and offer firmware upgrades or people will figure out ways to hack around the restrictions.
> 
> Here's a CNET review of the V710: http://reviews.cnet.com/Motorola_V710/4505-6454_7-30980661-2.html?tag=tab


I was questioning the attachment validity of the prevous post that stated under VERIZON that the V600 is supported... which it is a mistake. It should have stated V710.


----------

